# Does anyone here give to their fluff Colloidal Silver?



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I was walking today with the pups and met a lady with a cute Maltese.

I asked her how old was the pup since she was so vibrant and had beautiful coat.

The lady told me that the pup was 17 years old. I asked her what was she giving her ......supplements etc.......she said Colloidal Silver.

Is anyone here in the forum familiar with these supplements. I read it's antibacterial for cancer but should I use it for my pups even if they don't have such condition?

I'm interested to hear your opinion

:ThankYou:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, years ago I used this product but honestly can't remember how---topical or oral or?? 'Getting older & more forgetful ever single day. I wish I could remember better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I used to put this on Abby because she had scabs on her back...but I never noticed it do anything for her. ....actually, I still have the bottle, it must be expired by now.


----------

